# RespectTheBlade vs Dar



## Superbird (Feb 22, 2015)

Database link


> *Format:* 3v3 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> ...


Addendum on Experience: Like in _Fire Emblem Awakening_, if a support pokémon gets a KO by means of its support action, the active pokémon will get the credit for that KO.

*RespectTheBlade's active squad*
 Thuban - Dragonair () <Shed Skin> @ (EXP: •••••)
 Rastaban - Trapinch () <Arena Trap> (EXP: •••)
 Orion - Kirlia () <Synchronize> @ (EXP: ••••)
 Vega - Elgyem () <Analytic> (EXP: •)
 Polaris - Chinchou () <Volt Absorb>
 Alsafi - Bagon () <Rock Head>
 Altair - Fletchling () <Gale Wings>
 Deneb - Amaura () <Refrigerate>
 Hatsya - Honedge () <No Guard>
 Sol - Larvesta () <Flame Body>

*Dar's active squad*
 Katrina - Absol () <Pressure>
 Dundee - Krokorok () <Moxie> (EXP: •••)
 Mr. Cuddles - Bachuru () <Compound Eyes> @
 Marina - Horsea () <Sniper>
 Cypress - Phantump () <Harvest> @
 Fine and Dandy - Furfrou () <Fur Coat>
 Argentavis - Aerodactyl () <Rock Head>
 Ajatar - Ekans () <Shed Skin>
 Lisa - Ponyta () <Flash Fire>
 Envy - Weedle () <Shield Dust> @

To start the battle...
~RespectTheBlade sends out an active pokémon
~Dar sends out an active pokémon and issues commands
~RespectTheBlade issues commands
~Round One, Begin!


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 22, 2015)

Time to get myself a Gallade. It's only taken, what, four years? 

Let's go, Orion.


----------



## Dar (Feb 22, 2015)

Okay, I'll start with Argentavis.

Let's start out simple. Use a *Fly* on the first two turns, and follow up with a *Reflect*.

*Fly (two turns) ~ Reflect*


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 22, 2015)

Hm. Might as well do this to see how well it works out. 

*Pair up Orion with Hatsya*


----------



## Superbird (Feb 23, 2015)

The stadium was filled to capacity. Flavia sat back and counted all the money, while Basilio watched intently as two seemingly normal people walked out onto opposite sides of Arena Ferox. Well, their dress was a bit strange and their outfits don’t really conform with any of the classes anyone in the crowd was familiar with (one of them had a sword kind of like a Myrmidon, but seemed to be completely lacking the stance or agility necessary for the role), but at least they were humans and not Risen, right?

Curiosity increased as the two trainers each took a red-and-white sphere from their belts, and deftly threw that sphere into the arena. The poké balls bursted open in a flash of light, and from them emerged two monsters. The first was a little less than a meter tall, that resembled a small human girl in a white dress with greenish skin and piercing red eyes. The Fighters, Barbarians, and Mercenaries in the crowd laughed, wondering how the creature could possibly survive a fight when it looked weaker than a low-level Mage, and wasn’t even carrying a tome to boot. This reaction intensified as a large, gray, pterodactyl-like creature appeared from the other side of the arena, startling a couple of onlookers so much that it had to dodge a couple of badly-aimed hand axes as soon as it came into being.

But the two pokémon immediately focused on each other, ready and waiting for their commands and for the battle to begin.

*Round 1*

RespectTheBlade

Orion ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Psychic/Fairy
*Ability:* Synchronize
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Focused. Not worried about the audience’s perception.
*Commands:* None

Dar

Argentavis ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Type:* Rock/Flying
*Ability:* Rock Head
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Conscious of his opponent. Puzzled about the crowd.
*Commands:* Fly ~ Reflect​
The bang of a huge gong reverberated around the arena, to signal the beginning of round one, and Argentavis immediately flew into action. Somewhat literally - he rocketed into the sky, escaping from the view of some of the vision-impaired spectators. The action took a little while, and in the meantime, the trainer who was carrying a sword released a second pokémon - a literal sword, this time, that seemed eerily sentient and carried an evil smile. RespectTheBlade talked to the Honedge and his Kirlia, and explained to them both how the rest of the battle was going to work for them. 

In the meantime, Argentavis came down, a bit too soon. Orion’s trainer urgently cut off his explanation upon seeing the descending pterodactyl pokémon, but it was too late - the Aerodactyl swooped down and struck the Kirlia directly. Orion was sent flying backwards, landing on the ground only a few meters shy of the coliseum’s edge, and immediately began to gracefully run back, showing the onlookers that he at least had spirit. He would be prepared for the next attack, he resolved.

In the meantime, Argentavis gave a loud roar of triumph, and at the same time began to briefly glow in a faint purplish aura, which appeared to the Generals in the crowd similar to that which they gained when they used their Pavise skill. As he and Orion stared each other down, it became evident that this was all that was going to happen this round. 

*End of Round One*

RespectTheBlade
/
Orion () / Hatsya ()
*Health:* 83% / 100%
*Energy:* 100% / 100%
*Type:* Psychic/Fairy 
*Ability:* Synchronize 
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Ready for revenge. / Slightly worried about Orion
*Actions:* None

Dar

Argentavis ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 92%
*Type:* Rock/Flying
*Ability:* Rock Head
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Off to a strong start.
*Actions:* Fly (Critical Hit) ~ Reflect​
Arena Notes
~Dar’s side of the field is protected by a Reflect barrier for four more actions.

Referee Notes
~Fly was a critical hit. We must remember that the presence of the Random Number God is equally strong in Ferox as it is in Asber.
~Short first round is short.
~RespectTheBlade commands first next round.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 23, 2015)

Lead off with *Thunder Wave*, and then use *Calm Mind,* followed by *Thunderbolt.* If he uses Taunt, use *Charge Beam* twice, and end with *Thunderbolt.*

*Thunder Wave/Charge Beam ~ Calm Mind/Charge Beam ~ Thunderbolt*


----------



## Dar (Feb 23, 2015)

Alright, start off with a *Protect* to block that Thunder Wave, then use a double *Iron Tail* to knock down his health as much as possible.

*Protect ~ Iron Tail x2*


----------



## Superbird (Feb 24, 2015)

*Round Two*

RespectTheBlade
/
Orion () / Hatsya ()
*Health:* 83% / 100%
*Energy:* 100% / 100%
*Type:* Psychic/Fairy 
*Ability:* Synchronize 
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Ready for revenge. / Slightly worried about Orion
*Commands:* Thunder Wave/Charge Beam ~ Calm Mind/Charge Beam ~ Thunderbolt

Dar

Argentavis ()
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 92%
*Type:* Rock/Flying
*Ability:* Rock Head
*Status:* Normal.
*Condition:* Off to a strong start.
*Commands:* Protect ~ Iron Tail x2​
The gong rang out to signal the start of round two, and Orion wasted no time in generating a small wave of static electricity in his hands and thrusting it towards his flying opponent, as Hatsya patiently watched and waited for the right time to act. Argentavis was prepared for the attack, and as the Kirlia launched the attack, he roared again and a mysterious translucent greenish barrier appeared in front of him. The Thunder Wave dissipated harmlessly against the shield, but that didn’t stop the audience from wondering how Orion could cast Thunder without a Thunder tome in hand. Everyone knew you needed a tome for magic to work, right?

Unconcerned with the ripple of confusion that spread through the crowd, Argentavis did his best to keep his momentum. As soon as his opponent’s attack disappeared, he let down the shield he’d made, and let himself fall through the air. As he approached the ground, he spread his wings wide, and began to fly towards Orion. The skin on his tail began to morph into what looked like steel, and as the Aerodactyl flew past Orion, he whipped his tail towards the Emotion pokémon.

But Orion showed no fear as his opponent approached; rather, he closed his eyes, and breathed in deeply, concentrating and calming his mind. He wasn’t going to get anywhere in this battle with a hot temper, after all. And it proved to be the right move - Argentavis’s tail missed his head by about an inch, and he barely noticed. Had Orion tried to dodge, he might have been hit.

Argentavis let out a shriek of annoyance, and executed a brilliant half-cuban, his tail once again covering itself with a metallic sheen. He was a bit lower this time, taking less of a chance to miss. But this time, Orion was completely ready for the attack. His eyes snapped open as the Aerodactyl rushed towards him, and in a single graceful motion, sidestepped the pterodactyl pokémon completely. Focused and calm, Orion grinned smugly as his hands once again began to generate electricity. This time, the beam of electricity was much larger, and resembled the Arcthunder spell as it flew towards Argentavis. The Aerodactyl, caught from behind with no time to execute an evasive maneuver, was struck directly by the attack. Electricity coursed through his body, and immediately he fell almost to the ground, only barely catching himself before impact. But it became clear that all was not well as he came to land on the ground in front of his trainer, his movements less acrobatic than before. It seemed like the pterodactyl pokémon was having trouble controlling his muscles, which were still crackling with electricity. With difficulty, Argentavis turned around and glared at his opponent, ready to take revenge as soon as possible.

*End of Round Two*

RespectTheBlade
/
Orion () / Hatsya ()
*Health:* 83% / 100%
*Energy:* 91% / 100%
*Type:* Psychic/Fairy 
*Ability:* Synchronize 
*Status:* Special Attack +1. Special Defense +1.
*Condition:* "Who has the strong start now, huh?" / Cheering on her teammate
*Actions:* Thunder Wave ~ Calm Mind ~ Thunderbolt

Dar

Argentavis ()
*Health:* 83%
*Energy:* 74%
*Type:* Rock/Flying
*Ability:* Rock Head
*Status:* Severely paralyzed (25% chance of full paralysis). Protected by Reflect (1 more action).
*Condition:* Annoyed at his opponent, and at his paralysis.
*Actions:* Protect ~ Iron Tail (Missed) ~ Iron Tail (Missed)​
Referee Notes
~Both Iron Tails missed, and Thunderbolt hit the paralysis. Someone’s been building shrines, it seems.
~Argentavis’s paralysis will fade one level per round - each level will decrease the speed drop slightly, and lower the chance of full paralysis by 5%.
~Dar commands first next round.


----------



## Dar (Feb 24, 2015)

...Well, that could have gone better. I guess take full advantage of your paralysis, and use a *Facade*. If you were paralyzed while doing that, use it again, but otherwise take out your *Frustrations* on it. After you've gotten all that out, use *Confide*. Kirlia's special attacks are more dangerous than his physical ones.

*Facade ~ Facade/Frustration ~ Confide*


----------



## Superbird (Mar 7, 2015)

oops should have paid attention to this two days ago

*DQ Warning for RespectTheBlade*. I'll give you 48 hours.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Mar 7, 2015)

*Reflect ~ Calm Mind ~ Thunderbolt*


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Mar 7, 2015)

Also, why did Hatsya take damage? And why didn't Orion lose energy?


----------



## Superbird (Mar 7, 2015)

RespectTheBlade said:


> Also, why did Hatsya take damage? And why didn't Orion lose energy?


Because line breaks.
(fixed it. I confused the second percentage in my word processor for Orion's energy, when it was really Hatsya's health)


----------



## Superbird (Mar 7, 2015)

*Round 3*

RespectTheBlade
/
Orion () / Hatsya ()
*Health:* 83% / 100%
*Energy:* 91% / 100%
*Type:* Psychic/Fairy 
*Ability:* Synchronize 
*Status:* Special Attack +1. Special Defense +1.
*Condition:* "Who has the strong start now, huh?" / Cheering on her teammate
*Commands:* Reflect ~ Calm Mind ~ Thunderbolt

Dar

Argentavis ()
*Health:* 83%
*Energy:* 74%
*Type:* Rock/Flying
*Ability:* Rock Head
*Status:* Severely paralyzed (25% chance of full paralysis). Protected by Reflect (1 more action).
*Condition:* Annoyed at his opponent, and at his paralysis.
*Commands:* Facade ~ Facade/Frustration ~ Confide​
Orion’s opponent was down, and that put him in a good position. Still wanting to get back at the Pterodactyl pokémon for what he had done the first round, he got ready to launch another Thunderbolt, until his trainer told him to use Reflect instead. Not really strapped for time, Orion let out a long sigh, and then nimbly balanced on one leg as he waved his hands in a symmetrical motion. A bluish aura began to envelop him, as one had his opponent a few rounds ago, and the audience began to rumble in confusion about a mage using the Pavise skill. It shouldn’t be possible, they were saying, it’s not even an armored fighter, much less a promoted unit!

Maybe Orion shouldn’t have spent so much time putting up that barrier, because in that time Argentavis managed to fling himself into the air again and glide towards his opponent. Just as Orion had finished his action, Argentavis’s head slammed into his stomach, knocking him down and leaving the Aerodactyl on top of him. They exchanged a momentary glance - Orion’s eyes showed surprise, while Argentavis’s were filled with rage and determination. He would _not_ be held back by this paralysis, and he _would_ win this battle against this smug opponent. With those thoughts of determination fueling him, the Aerodactyl began to pummel his target with his wings and tail for a few seconds before the Kirlia exhibited a somewhat impressive show of muscle power and threw him off before Hatsya had a chance to intervene.

Now would be a great time for a follow-up attack, definitely, but like last action, maybe Orion was being too hotheaded. Instead of attacking his downed opponent, the poor Aerodactyl struggling to get up and attack again, Orion closed his eyes and took a deep breath, calming his psyche and cooling his head a little bit. Now wasn’t the time to be prideful, he remembered, it was the time to be intelligent. If he acted rashly he could throw this lead he’d gotten out the window.

But he also knew that he needed to maintain that lead, and so as he opened his eyes, Orion’s fists began to crackle with familiar electricity, and after a short bit of charging he released another Thoron, which, just like the last one, struck the Aerodactyl squarely. But, however frustrated he might be, or perhaps because he was so frustrated, Argentavis refused to give up. With a little difficulty, he pushed himself back up from the ground, and came close to Orion, leaning in and beginning to say something. The audience got quieter as they tried to hear the Aerodactyl tell his secret about how he had been the oldest Aerodactyl in his family yet he couldn’t fly when he first left the nest and was later humiliated when his younger siblings soared on their first tries, but he spoke softly enough that they couldn’t make out a word (not that they would have understood pokémon speech even if they’d been able to hear it anyway). Orion, though, was somewhat bewildered and didn’t know what to do about the information his opponent had just confided in him. He didn’t know why, and his mind became a little bit less calm as he tried to figure out his opponent’s motivation. Argentavis just forced a smug smile, and hopped back to his side of the field, putting some distance between him and his opponent by the end of the round.

RespectTheBlade
/
Orion () / Hatsya ()
*Health:* 76% / 100%
*Energy:* 79% / 100%
*Type:* Psychic/Fairy 
*Ability:* Synchronize 
*Status:* Special Attack +1. Special Defense +2. Protected by Reflect (2 more actions)
*Condition:* Confused about her opponent’s motivations. / Has made a note to ask Orion about that story later.
*Commands:* Reflect ~ Calm Mind ~ Thunderbolt

Dar

Argentavis ()
*Health:* 65%
*Energy:* 65%
*Type:* Rock/Flying
*Ability:* Rock Head
*Status:* Badly paralyzed (20% chance of full paralysis). Protected by Reflect (1 more action).
*Condition:* Embarassed, but a little less frustrated.
*Actions:* Facade ~ Fully Paralyzed ~ Confide​
Referee Notes
~Argentavis was fully paralyzed action 2.
~Argentavis will be faster than Orion by round 6, unless something changes the rate at which his paralysis heals.
~RespectTheBlade commands first next round.


----------



## Superbird (Mar 15, 2015)

DQ Warning for *RespectTheBlade*.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Mar 16, 2015)

Whoops ok. 

Argentavis is still a threat. Those Iron Tails will sting. To fix that, lead with *Charm,* and then use *Charge Beam* followed by *Thunderbolt.* If he Protects during any action, use *Misty Terrain*, or *Calm Mind* if you've already used it. 

*Charm/Misty Terrain~Charge Beam/Misty Terrain/Calm Mind~Thunderbolt/Misty Terrain/Calm Mind*


----------



## Dar (Mar 16, 2015)

Alright, we have to take care of that Charm, so start with *Protect*. Follow up with a *Sky Drop* so only one of those attacks hits.

*Protect ~ Sky Drop (2 turns)*


----------



## Superbird (Mar 18, 2015)

*Round 4*

RespectTheBlade
/
Orion () / Hatsya ()
*Health:* 76% / 100%
*Energy:* 79% / 100%
*Type:* Psychic/Fairy 
*Ability:* Synchronize 
*Status:* Special Attack +1. Special Defense +2. Protected by Reflect (2 more actions)
*Condition:* Confused about her opponent’s motivations. / Has made a note to ask Orion about that story later.
*Commands:* Charm/Misty Terrain~Charge Beam/Misty Terrain/Calm Mind~Thunderbolt/Misty Terrain/Calm Mind

Dar

Argentavis ()
*Health:* 65%
*Energy:* 65%
*Type:* Rock/Flying
*Ability:* Rock Head
*Status:* Badly paralyzed (20% chance of full paralysis). Protected by Reflect (1 more action).
*Condition:* Embarassed, but a little less frustrated.
*Commands:* Protect ~ Sky Drop (up) ~ Sky Drop (down)​
The gong sounded to begin the fourth round of battle, and Argentavis immediately sized up his opponent. The Kirlia, though looking a bit bewildered, still definitely had a hint of aggression in his eyes, and those electric attacks were _painful_. Best to wait it out, as his trainer called for him to do. He roared, stretching out his wings, and around him arose a familiar, grainy translucent greenish barrier. Go on, he taunted his opponent in his mind, attack me. It won’t work! Wanting to see the Kirlia’s dejected reaction when his attack didn’t work, he smirked when his opponent took a powerful step forward. 

But it soon became evident that this step wasn’t aggressive at all. As he landed, Orion released his other foot’s grip on the ground, twirling a full circle and stepping to the side once more. Following this odd set of steps, he slowly extended his arms, and as he did so a veil of mist began to appear around his feet, quickly spreading to encompass the entire arena floor. As it passed underneath Argentavis’s feet, he felt at ease, somehow, protected - what a pity that this had not preceded his paralysis. 

The Misty Terrain distracted Argentavis, noticed the carefully-observing Hatsya, and the Aerodactyl didn’t seem to notice Orion smirking and putting his hands together in front of his face. Though his hands were still crackling with electricity, the pose was entirely different this time, and instead of just charging electricity in his fingertips, Orion was instead creating a small orb of electricity in front of his forehead. As soon as Argentavis released his Protect, Orion released the Charge Beam with a smile, watching with obvious satisfaction as linear bolts of lightning sped towards his opponent, showering the poor Aerodactyl with even more electric sparks, and feeling stronger still as some of those loose sparks returned to him and his body absorbed their energy.

Argentavis couldn’t just let that fly. So, ignoring the tension in his muscles and silently praying to the Random Number God for it not to hinder him any more, at least for the rest of the round, he lifted himself off of the ground and glided, with altogether unprecedented speed, towards Orion. The Kirlia was unprepared for the advance, and this time found himself unable to dodge the Aerodactyl’s talons, one of which grabbed onto his hair spike and the other of which grabbed his hair itself. And then, the ground was fading away. The crowd watched in awe and fear as Argentavis lifted his struggling opponent into the air far higher than the coliseum. 

And their stupefaction was further intensified when someone pointed back to the sword-like pokémon on the ground, who was actually no longer on the ground any more. Hatsya  ascended rapidly, a dark power that looked similar to the Flux spell seeming to be the source of her ascension. And though the crowd could barely see when it happened, it was only a few seconds before the Honedge caught up with Argentavis. She looked Orion in the eye, and nodded to her, before gathering up an orb of darkness at the end of her blade and slashing at Argentavis’s legs. 

The Aerodactyl winced in pain, not expecting to be attacked at this height, and by instinct his talons opened, freeing Orion. The Kirlia smiled at his teammate for a moment, before realizing his situation, at which point he began to scream as he plummeted from the air. By all rights, the impact of the fall took much less out of him than it would have a normal human, or any of the spectators, but he still felt a bit dizzy as he pushed himself off the ground to glare at the more slowly descending Argentavis. Hatsya, having made it down safely, probably thanks to the same dark power that got her up there in the first place, called out words of encouragement to her partner as the end of the round approached.

*End of Round 4*

RespectTheBlade
/
Orion () / Hatsya ()
*Health:* 69% / 100%
*Energy:* 69% / 100%
*Type:* Psychic/Fairy 
*Ability:* Synchronize 
*Status:* Special Attack +2. Special Defense +2. 
*Condition:* Preferring the ground / Feeling proud of herself for helping out
*Actions:* Misty Terrain ~ Charge Beam ~ Pursuit

Dar

Argentavis ()
*Health:* 48%
*Energy:* 57%
*Type:* Rock/Flying
*Ability:* Rock Head
*Status:* Moderately paralyzed (15% chance of full paralysis). 
*Condition:* More confident now that he’s back in the air
*Actions:* Protect ~ Sky Drop​
Arena Notes
~Misty Terrain is in effect for 3 more actions (i.e., the next round)

Referee Notes
~Charge Beam raised Orion’s Special Attack
~Hatsya used an offensive support action the third action - namely, Pursuit. Though Orion would have been unable to act, it made sense for Pursuit of all things to pursue Argentavis into the air (and even if it wouldn’t have worked, Hatsya probably just would have waited for Argentavis to descend anyway)
~Sorry if I made it sound like Sky Drop did more damage than usual in the description. It didn’t.
~Dar commands first next round


----------



## Dar (Mar 20, 2015)

Alright, that was annoying. Let's just go back to using *Iron Tail*, but if he protects, use *Hone Claws.* Follow up with a *Mimic of Thunder Wave*, and if he uses Protect this turn, use *Hone Claws* again. Finally, use another *Iron Tail*, but if he used Protect or was guarded by anything before, use *Mimic* again.

*Iron Tail/Hone Claws ~ Mimic (Thunder Wave)/ Hone Claws ~ Iron Tail/Mimic (Thunder Wave)*


----------



## Superbird (Mar 28, 2015)

*DQ Warning for RespectTheBlade*. You have 50-ish hours.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Mar 28, 2015)

*Thunderbolt, * then on the second action, let Argentavis move first and then *Encore* that Mimic of  Thunder Wave. Follow up with a final *Thunderbolt.* 

*Thunderbolt ~ Encore ~ Thunderbolt*


----------



## Superbird (Mar 29, 2015)

*Round 5*

RespectTheBlade (OoO)
/
Orion () / Hatsya ()
*Health:* 69% / 100%
*Energy:* 69% / 100%
*Type:* Psychic/Fairy 
*Ability:* Synchronize 
*Status:* Special Attack +2. Special Defense +2. 
*Condition:* Preferring the ground / Feeling proud of herself for helping out.
*Commands:* Thunderbolt ~ Encore ~ Thunderbolt

Dar (OOO)

Argentavis ()
*Health:* 48%
*Energy:* 57%
*Type:* Rock/Flying
*Ability:* Rock Head
*Status:* Moderately paralyzed (15% chance of full paralysis). 
*Condition:* More confident now that he’s back in the air
*Commands:* Iron Tail/Hone Claws ~ Mimic (Thunder Wave)/ Hone Claws ~ Iron Tail/Mimic (Thunder Wave)​
The next round began as Orion nodded in thanks to Hatsya for her rescue last round. Now, it was time to take advantage of being back on the ground, and mobile once again. A little bit of focus was all it took for the ends of her hands to charge with electricity, just as they had several times already this battle. And, just as familiarly, it only took a few seconds before the Kirlia released his bolt of lightning towards his airborne foe. 

Argentavis let out a sharp cry as the Thunderbolt hit his snout squarely and painful electricity coursed through his body for the umpteenth time this battle. The Aerodactyl was thrown backwards by the Electric attack – he was getting very tired of these by now – and, before long, began to fall ungracefully from the air. 

Somehow, though, despite the attack’s unreasonably high power and the extra sparks settling back in his wings to complement those that were still there from the Thunder Wave he took earlier, Argentavis managed to catch himself and swoop into a wobbly flight just centimeters above the ground. With effort, the Aerodactyl lifted himself up just a little bit higher, and rushed straight towards Orion, trying to catch the Kirlia off guard.

Orion would never let himself be caught off guard, though. As his opponent approached, tail turning metallic like before, the Kirlia ducked out of the way as elegantly as could be expected. Argentavis screeched in frustration as he returned to his side of the battlefield. Nothing was going his way this battle – he was paralyzed, almost all of his attacks had been thwarted in some way or another, and there was this Arceus-forsaken paralysis that he just couldn’t get rid of. Maybe copying his opponent’s tactics would be the key to victory here.

With that in mind, though still furious, Argentavis closed his eyes and tried to remember how his opponent paralyzed him in the first place. It was a...thunder wave, wasn’t it? Yeah, he could do that, especially with all the static electricity inside him. Wouldn’t be any trouble at all, he was sure.

The Aerodactyl opened his eyes to see Orion halfway closer than he’d expected, cheering like a cheerleader for him. For perhaps the first time this battle, Orion gave Argentavis a genuine smile, and began to speak. A few sentences later, this time barely loud enough for the audience to hear (they didn’t speak Pokémon, though. They still had no idea what was being said), Argentavis was thoroughly convinced that his opponent was trying to help him out because he’d fallen so far behind, and that he was on the right track. 

No sooner had Orion finished filling his opponent’s ears with enticing nonsense, then he quickly hopped backwards and shot another bolt of electricity at the Aerodactyl. Argentavis screeched again in pain - his injuries were quite visible by now - but he was still dead set on this idea. Maybe he could try to copy his opponent’s other attacks - Thunderbolt, maybe? That had certainly been getting Orion enough mileage this battle. But when Argentavis tried to remember the attack, he drew a blank. No, that wasn’t quite right. He just couldn’t remember how the attack worked. The Aerodactyl was still lost in thought trying to overcome his opponent’s strategy as Orion calmly walked back to the side of his awed teammate and the round drew to a close

*End of Round 5*

RespectTheBlade (OoO)
/
Orion () / Hatsya ()
*Health:* 69% / 100%
*Energy:* 55% / 100%
*Type:* Psychic/Fairy 
*Ability:* Synchronize 
*Status:* Special Attack +2. Special Defense +2. 
*Condition:* Preferring the ground / Orion is starting to become a role model.
*Actions:* Thunderbolt (critical hit) ~ Encore ~ Thunderbolt

Dar (OOO)

Argentavis ()
*Health:* 13% (Capped)
*Energy:* 49%
*Type:* Rock/Flying
*Ability:* Rock Head
*Status:* Severely paralyzed (25% chance of full paralysis). Mimic has been replaced by Thunder Wave. Encored into Mimic (2 more actions)
*Condition:* More confident now that he’s back in the air
*Actions:*Iron Tail (missed) ~ Mimic (Thunder Wave) ~ Mimic (failed)​
Referee Notes
~Orion’s first thunderbolt not only was a critical hit, but it also hit its paralysis check, thus renewing Argentais’s paralysis from the top. 
~Argentavis’s first Iron Tail missed. Again. Y’know, there was a RNG temple opened just recently in ASB central.
~Argentavis’s subsequent uses of Mimic failed without taking energy, due to the nature of Mimic.
~RespectTheBlade commands first next round.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Mar 29, 2015)

Alright, this seems to be going nicely. 

He's locked into Mimic for the next two actions, so lead with *Thunderbolt* and finish up with *Ice Punch.* If you need to, use *Ice Punch* again on the last action. If he protects on that last action, then use *Misty Terrain* instead. 

*Thunderbolt ~ Ice Punch ~ Ice Punch/Misty Terrain*


----------



## Superbird (Apr 11, 2015)

Aw, darn it, I never actually gave out a DQ warning here. Why am I so bad at this.

*DQ Warning for Dar.*


----------



## Superbird (Apr 16, 2015)

...I'm very bad at this.

*Dar is disqualified.* I'll go ahead and close the battle. Sorry it had to end like this - I was really having fun with this one.


----------

